# Tattoos - Who's Got 'em



## Jase71 (9/4/09)

With such a wide range of guys & girls out there ini the brewing community, I wonder if there are any pigment enthusiasts among us. Whilst the artform has seen a resurgence in recent years, I'm sure there are plenty of people that are probably getting themselved 'scarred for life' a little too young, or because it's the fashionable thing, or because their favourte pop star has a little scratch of ink, and they want to follow suit. 

I'm noticing a lot these days that many people are getting their little token tattoo, and to look at them or even speak with them, they just don't seem to 'be the type' and I wonder how many are going to regret their decision in years to come. Personally I reckon that the laser removal industry is going to be an industry to back as a high earning industry in the next 10 years or less. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Pollux (9/4/09)

I am yet to get mine done, but have had a few sketched up for a while....

The main one I want is my daughters hand on my left pec, just need to finalise the design now..

The wife is the body mod one in our family, multiple piercings and plans for her first scarification are being finalised for it to be done next week.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/4/09)

I was only talking about this with my wife last night. We thought there is basicly 3 types of tattoed people. Those that got a tattoo because they like the idea of having one but hide it. Those that got a little tattoo that is hidden because thats cool. And those that get artwork placed on their skin and totally want everyone to see it.
As I work in the apprentice training side of things i am constantly working with young people and the amount of full sleeves and art coming through is astounding and the money that is spent would amaze you. One good thing is that the guys with the tats look after their skin and are regularly applying sunscreen. 
doesnt matter what type of the tattooed you are they all go funny with age but does it matter. When ever i see an old guy with a green tat on his forearm I think how it must have been looked upon back in the 50/60s. But really who cares.

Tuff Stickers for all


----------



## fraser_john (9/4/09)

Had this one done in May of last year....its Scottish Gaelic

Across the top its "My love my life my wife"
Across the bottom is "Robin Elizabeth Fraser"

The lion is the rampant lion from one of the scottish flags.

John


----------



## clean brewer (9/4/09)

This is mine, got it when I was about 19-20, still in great condition, about 3 hours work.. Never regret it.. Mind the few hairs on my back, my beautician is on leave.. :unsure:


----------



## Polar Beer (9/4/09)

Have a pint of Guinness on ankle since I was 17 (now 30). Only small, but it's comforting to know I'm never without a pint.  
Don't see me getting any more though. 

Would like to attach a photo but I never realised how hard it is to take a detail photo of your outer ankle before. After twisting myself into all sorts of shapes trying to get the camera to focus, I have now given up. Looks like it could do with a touch up anyway.


----------



## Bubba Q (9/4/09)

iv got 6 tattoos on my right upper and and right lower leg but they all sort of join together so it looks like there is only 2

the $900 stimulus money at this stage will be going towards me finishing my right sleeve


----------



## Cocko (9/4/09)

Leg Calf Sleeve
Full Back job
Under left Bicep..

Would be covered if I had the coin - both sleeves etc..

I love all my tatts and as I said would have many more if I had the coin... BTW 32, first at 19 - still means a lot!

If you get a tat for the right reason then you will never regret it... It only grows with you!

You Jase, you have any?


----------



## tangent (10/4/09)

My brother is a tattooist, but I reckon 99% of tatts look like shit. Smudgy blurry crap, and the chicks with "tramp stamps" don't look good at all IMO.
Means a lot when you're young but don't know too many sailors who think the blurry crap on their arms looks cool 40 years later.


----------



## Jase71 (10/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I am yet to get mine done, but have had a few sketched up for a while....
> 
> The main one I want is my daughters hand on my left pec, just need to finalise the design now..
> 
> The wife is the body mod one in our family, multiple piercings and plans for her first scarification are being finalised for it to be done next week.


Your wife is doing a scarification ? That's pretty hardcore, please post the pics. Personally, I've never seen a great one, but I like the idea of it. As for your fantasy dream of getting yourself a tatt, I have to say, didn't pick you to be the type. Of course, trends are trends and Kat Von D is inspiring to some...... 



bradsbrew said:


> I was only talking about this with my wife last night. We thought there is basicly 3 types of tattoed people. Those that got a tattoo because they like the idea of having one but hide it. Those that got a little tattoo that is hidden because thats cool. And those that get artwork placed on their skin and totally want everyone to see it.


Cool that you speak about it, but you can't cast a definitive reasoning behind people's motives in a mere three points. Unless you're a cleanskin LOL. 



bradsbrew said:


> As I work in the apprentice training side of things i am constantly working with young people and the amount of full sleeves and art coming through is astounding and the money that is spent would amaze you.


Nope, wouldn't amaze me. In fact, from a social perspective, it's better that these young guys spend their money on body enhancement instead of heroin.  But to refer back to my first post, I wonder if these dudes with full sleeves or even neck work (ugh) think about their future. Let's be honest, when we were 18, 19 or 20, did we really envisage how our lives would be as time goes on ? Personally I think there's some great full-sleeve stiuff on the skins of today's youth, but I reckon it's going to bite them in the arse a few years down the track, unless they are in an industry that is OK with it. 


bradsbrew said:


> doesnt matter what type of the tattooed you are they all go funny with age but does it matter. When ever i see an old guy with a green tat on his forearm I think how it must have been looked upon back in the 50/60s. But really who cares.


You must realise that the old school tattoo's of the '50's & '60's (let's call them navy blues) were done with very bad techniques, and also very bad inks that contained nasty metals which oxidised under the skin, hence creating the 'blue blobs' that we see on old guy's arms. Those days are long gone. 



bradsbrew said:


> Tuff Stickers for all


Hmmm, that's a bit judgemental. Maybe that should have been your "type #4" in your opening dialogue. 



Cocko said:


> Leg Calf Sleeve
> Full Back job
> Under left Bicep..


Full back job, cocko? Mucho respect. Any chance of a viewing?... PM me with a link if you don't want to share publicly. 



Cocko said:


> You Jase, you have any?


Ayup. For my third, and most recent, (couple of weeks ago) I spent 20 hours under the pump over a three day consecutive period. And I'll take my hero hat off and say that I would *never* cram it into this time-frame again. After 7 hours on the first day, the endorphins were well clapped out, and therefore the next day I started with depleted reserves as far as the body's natural painkillers are concerned, and it became very frigging challenging from hour 4. However, dedicated hard-bastard that I am, I turned up on day three, when the endorphins were pretty much juiced after the first hour, but we soldiered on, with a grand finale gunning at my ankle-bone protrusion. The beers we went for after the session finished must have been the sweetest nectar I've ever tasted :lol: 

No half-measures for this boy  

That said, the Ruddy bonus is going into an art piggyback for another session of about 40 hours. My preferred artist for the next one has an 8-month waiting list, so I'l be living lean for a while in order to save the pennies. Oh, I know, I shall brew my own beer ! That'll be a good fiscal decision. 

Fraser J, your work is awesome, specifically the centrepiece. 

And cleanbrewer, so that would make yours over 10 years old ? You were lucky to get a good portrait artist, so many in Australia really suck. The linework has stood the test of time, and you should be rightly proud. Who was the artist ?


----------



## Jase71 (10/4/09)

tangent said:


> My brother is a tattooist, but I reckon 99% of tatts look like shit. Smudgy blurry crap, and the chicks with "tramp stamps" don't look good at all IMO.
> Means a lot when you're young but don't know too many sailors who think the blurry crap on their arms looks cool 40 years later.



Does your brother work at 'Warpaint' ? They are legendary for smudgy, blurry crap. :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (10/4/09)

I have a 2 headed demon on my back, couple on one arm. Now m just waiting for a friend of mine to draw me up some pics so I can get a sleeve done. For me, I don't care if anyone sees them, nor do I care what people think of them, I got them, and will get more, for ME. Alot of people like to judge others by the way they look, that's life though hey :icon_cheers:


----------



## newguy (10/4/09)

No tattoos and I'm not sure if I'll ever get "it". I have a design in mind for a big back tattoo but I'm leery about inking over all my moles. I spent a hell of a lot of time in the sun when I was younger and if/when one of them goes rogue I want to be able to see it.

What I have in mind - I want it to scare kids. I want a tattoo of Anubis (the Egyptian jackal-headed god) clawing his way out of my back with all the associated gore - blood, torn meat, broken ribs. Of course, Anubis has to be snarling like a rabid dog. Kind of like the Meliah Rage album cover, Solitary Solitude.

Maybe one day (or spread over several days).


----------



## Pollux (10/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> Your wife is doing a scarification ? That's pretty hardcore, please post the pics. Personally, I've never seen a great one, but I like the idea of it. As for your fantasy dream of getting yourself a tatt, I have to say, didn't pick you to be the type. Of course, trends are trends and Kat Von D is inspiring to some......



On the same weekend I did my first AG, she went for her first suicide suspension....

And I've wanted a fair few tats for a while, some ideas come and go, others stick. Main reason we are currently both un-inked in the large shortage of coin around here while my wife took a few years off work when our daughter was born...

Now that we are both working fulltime and she is outearning me most fortnights, it's game on.....If we can find the time where we are both home so one of us can go get work done without the little one having to tag along.


----------



## warra48 (10/4/09)

Nature did its best to bypass me in the good looking queue.
I don't need tats to make the result even worse.


----------



## christmasbender (10/4/09)

no tatts here. have thought about it but i change my mind too much and am sure i'd look at it one day/week/month/year later and not like it. but i never say never. the day might come when something happens in my life and i want it signified in paint on me bod (1st child last year didn't but something might?)

i do like tatts on other people though. well some tatts. 

have my tragus stretched out with a tunnel in it. looks like i have a hole in my head (which i guess i do!)

slainte

christmasbender


----------



## schooey (10/4/09)

Pollux said:


> On the same weekend I did my first AG, she went for her first suicide suspension....



I'd like to think I'm a pretty open minded dude...




but **** that shit...


----------



## kram (10/4/09)

That's nothing schooey, check out the dudes that get hooked/roped by their...


----------



## microbe (10/4/09)

None here. Have thought about it often but there's always other things to spend my money on. Two of my three brothers have done our family crest on their upper arm and if the third does his I don't reckon I'll have much choice.

As for the other stuff, I just had my thumbnail removed at the Dr's, and even with anaesthetic that was enough body modification for me.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Pollux (10/4/09)

schooey said:


> I'd like to think I'm a pretty open minded dude...
> 
> 
> 
> but **** that shit...



Crazy woman wants to go do it again...


Oh well, some people brew beer, others like to hang from giant hooks..........


----------



## LLoyd (10/4/09)

This is Katie on her partners login.... again I forgot to find my password always automatically logs in at work....

suicide suspension I was wondering what that was, that is crazy shit... she is a nurse to yeah? Gosh putting up with you must be a breeze for that women LOL! Why do people do that ? Im sorry that is not a hobby! Anyhow all to there own.

I dream of a tattoo but probably always chicken out... But if I did I would get a hop flower (I know corny) but opening up kind of like a lotus flower... 

And Jase so you are stimulating the economy... ? probably more than the people that go of and by Plasmas... funny shit..

Katie


----------



## Pollux (10/4/09)

LloydieP said:


> suicide suspension I was wondering what that was, that is crazy shit... she is a nurse to yeah? Gosh putting up with you must be a breeze for that women LOL! Why do people do that ? Im sorry that is not a hobby! Anyhow all to there own.



Yep, she is a nurse, actually I just realised something, her hobbies (body mods, sewing, knitting) and her job all involve needles of some form....

Should I be scared??


----------



## LLoyd (10/4/09)

Does she tell you why she does it? 

Katie


----------



## Cube (10/4/09)

Woah - that hanging from hooks is something that needs getting to the bottom to. Cue Dr. Phil opening music.

Without prejudice Pollux, if that was my missus or wife I'd be getting to the issue of 'why' pretty quick.

I however subscribe to what ever floats ya boat, go for it. There are far worse thing to do than fuc k your own body up.


----------



## Pollux (10/4/09)

Ehhh, she gets her endorphin rush from it, hell, it's better than her being on crack......

In reality, what she does to her body is probably less damaging than what beer is slowly doing to mine.....


----------



## Steve (10/4/09)

I used to wear two good luck pendants on a black leather string around my neck. One was an indian (not American indian), it was a gold colour. The other was a replica wooden good luck charm that Viking wifes used to give to their husbands when going to sea. There was a circle in the middle to two very simplified dragon heads coming up and facing away from each other. It was a brushed aluminium/steel colour. I put them around my first sons neck so he could be buried with them. 6 years on and I still reach my hand up to my chest to touch them. But they arent there. I would like to have each one tattooed on each of my inner ankles. Just to look at.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (10/4/09)

Got the top of my right arm done about 10 years ago , I've never been one too wear sleaves so she has fade'd alot but I'm still happy she's there. 
Got myself a gun on evil bay last year and have had a bit of a scrach at my left ankel , Think I can do a few bits on myself that I'll be happy with and don't really care what people think.. 

have plans for some pro work on my back and the back of my legs , Back of legs will be first but it all comes down too coin , I've got drawings and have spent time with the artist , its just the coin now ,, no rush , good things come to those that wait (or help them selves)

cheers


----------



## King Brown (10/4/09)

Got one on my leg, Its a the led zep single artwork for stairway, also the tarot card for "the hermit" (not that I'm a tarot buff)
Mainly got it because really liked the look of it on my leg, although most of the time I wear long pants (nothing to do with the tatt, I've always worn preferred pants over shorts) I don't mind showing it off (I've actually gone out and bought new shorts for the first time in years since getting it!)
Plan to get another when I go to Europe later this year, though I will have to research tattoo parlors over there on BME before choosing wear to go... not sure what I wanna get done yet either... I'll be going to Germany and Belgium so maybe something beer related 



Pollux said:


> Yep, she is a nurse, actually I just realised something, her hobbies (body mods, sewing, knitting) and her job all involve needles of some form....
> 
> Should I be scared??



Yes, very...

Got a mate who does suspension, been to one show its pretty interesting, though I couldn't do it myself...


----------



## christmasbender (11/4/09)

yeah i've been to a suspension show before (hanged man - melbourne, the missus was filming for a doco) and i thought it was insane at the start. but as i watched the different people do it and chatted to them it seemed less weird. by the end of it i was considering giving it a go myself! but didn't and haven't given it too much thought since. until now. might have to look into it again. probably should loose a bit of weight first though!


----------



## staggalee (11/4/09)

Not wanting to be rude and certainly nothing personal, but it`s my belief that anyone who thinks it`s a good idea or finds pleasure in, hanging from steel hooks like a side of beef needs urgent medical assesment. 
I am also sure that plenty think likewise, but as always keep quiet about it rather than risk an arse kicking over opinions.
That`s life  

stagga.


----------



## Osangar (11/4/09)

count me in for 3, two on the back an one on the leg.

got them when i was 20, now i am 38. i still like them a heap. 

to anyone thinking of getting a tatt, go big - they are cool


----------



## Pollux (11/4/09)

staggalee said:


> Not wanting to be rude and certainly nothing personal, but it`s my belief that anyone who thinks it`s a good idea or finds pleasure in, hanging from steel hooks like a side of beef needs urgent medical assesment.
> I am also sure that plenty think likewise, but as always keep quiet about it rather than risk an arse kicking over opinions.
> That`s life
> 
> stagga.




Oh, I feel a similar way, I looked at the photos from the wife's suspension, I didn't go as I have issues with other peoples blood, and someone needed to care for the young one and all I said was, "A world of ouch, why the f*ck you did that I will never understand, but hell, you had fun and there were no lasting repercussions..."

Then I went back to mashing in my 2nd AG....

I see it as everyone is entitled to their opinion of stuff like that, but if you aren't being directly affected, then don't bother commenting, it will serve no purpose....Kind of like people who comment on other people's level of alcohol consumption, unless I know you offline and your drinking somehow affects me, I honestly can't be arsed trying to be your mother on the topic.

If you know what I mean....

Moving on, tats.....Does anyone know where you buy those ink strips that the cops use to fingerprint people? I want to get a print of my daughters hand so I can actually have her handprint on my chest.


----------



## staggalee (11/4/09)

Forget the "explanations", just get some help :wacko: 

stagga.


----------



## schooey (11/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> Your daughter's hand, though..... unless she is physically crippled in some way, there's not a whole lot of characteristics that will define her paw from any other kid's paw.



I got the feeling that when Pollux was talking about finger printing strips he was maybe talking about getting her fingerprints included in the tatt, which would make it very unique to any other kids _paw_... but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Jase71 (11/4/09)

schooey said:


> I got the feeling that when Pollux was talking about finger printing strips he was maybe talking about getting her fingerprints included in the tatt, which would make it very unique to any other kids _paw_... but maybe I'm wrong



I would hope that you are wrong in your reading of P's intention. To recreate a 'to-scale' hand, and embrace the fingerprint pattern, would make for a very bad tattoo after about three years when the pigment starts to shift. IMO a single fingerprint would need to be the size of a cigarette packet if you wanted to maintain the pattern. Therefore this 'hand' image should be a full-back job just to accommodate the uniqueness. 

And I shouldn't have said 'paw'. I should have said 'hoof'.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/4/09)

Ok , Susspention stuff not for me , but like you say , I'm not your or even her mother so do as you want ... LOl ...

The hand print will work out ok with the palm lines and main creases of the hand put in , I dont think you would get all the finger prints of a small hand .. I have a mate that has both his daughters hands (one of each ) on his chest , Both look good and you can tell they are from a diferant hand .. he had the girls make heaps of prints with differant water paints till they got good ones then the artist inked them in...

The Pencil for tattooing is called , Hectograph pencil... Evillbay search has both pencils and transfer paper..I got my pencil from local artist..


----------



## clean brewer (12/4/09)

> And cleanbrewer, so that would make yours over 10 years old ? You were lucky to get a good portrait artist, so many in Australia really suck. The linework has stood the test of time, and you should be rightly proud. Who was the artist ?



Yeh, over 10 years, prob would look a little better if my back was "hair free :unsure: ", probably has been preserved quite a bit too from staying out of the sun and working indoors.. The artist was John Poole, he is/was in Toowoomba..
<H1 align=left>John Poole's 07 46323824</H1><H1 align=left>1st Floor 328 Ruthven St
TOOWOOMBA
QLD, 4350</H1><H1 align=left> :icon_cheers: CB<H1 align=left> </H1></H1>


----------



## christmasbender (12/4/09)

any interested, open minded people (i.e. not stagga!) should check out the hanged man team 

they are in melbourne but would have info on what's going on in other states.

no affiliation - just been to a show and know a couple of the guys involved - all very professional (run by body mod professionals). worth a look even if you're not going to do it

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## Pollux (12/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> LOL, this discussion is quite out of your league, aye old man ? Honestly, I'm also quite intrigued. Shocked, no. But from where the whole 'meat-hook' discussion was borne from (ie Pollux) I am very genuinly suprised that his missuz is into it.



There's an awful lot you can't judge about a person purely from their posts online.



> Your daughter's hand, though..... unless she is physically crippled in some way, there's not a whole lot of characteristics that will define her paw from any other kid's paw. And with the imperfect nature of realism in tattooing, I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about the details. But have you thought of something els as a tatt to symbolise your feelings, maybe an image unrelatd to her hand-print, but including some script with her name ? I don't like words on the human body, with the single exception being someone's kids. That shit's forever, no matter how life unflods, she will always be your daughter, so to me her name on your body is very cool.



The ideas I have in my head include either her name below the hand or somehow worked into the actual lines of the hand, it's still in the development phase right now. As for wanting her hand, and I mean no offense by this comment, as a non-parent I don't expect you to be able to notice the subtle difference between different kids hands, but as a parent I can.....



> How does one go about doing a 'hanging' ? I imagine it's quite an underground thing



Contact Rob at Polymorph in Enmore, they have a rig setup on the roof of the terrace with an awesome view for while you are hanging...(I'll ask the missus if she minds me sending you some pics via PM)



> And everyone IS entitled to their opinion, so people should be allowed to "bother commenting" on whatever the subject matter. That paragraph was a bit contradictory, don't you think? You must have known that your posts would raise eyebrows.



Opinions are like arseholes really, everyone has one and most the time you don't want to hear someone else's  That comment was more pointing out that not many people take comments from complete strangers regarding how they choose to live their life very seriously, hell I don't.


Moving back to the topic, the wife's scarification is being sketched by the artist this week, and she should be under the knife by next week....

My tat however, I really need to go have a chat with our choosen artist (I trust the wife's judgement in this area) and start working some shit out.


----------



## big d (12/4/09)

Back to tatts and beer related.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## staggalee (13/4/09)

That`s a good call, jam all the" hanging " shit back in the closet, they can bring it out at Halloween. :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Pollux (13/4/09)

Yes, moving on.....


Has anyone actually posted a pic of their own tat yet?


----------



## staggalee (13/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Yes, moving on.....
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually posted a pic of their own tat yet?



"Yes, moving on"... is right.
As to the query, can`t you read?
Go to page 1
stagga.


----------



## Linz (13/4/09)

Yeah I got two..and want to balance one side up a bit...











Both from my years in a Rockabilly band as a double bassist(ala Living End)

Also..how many different names for those shocking tatts just above a chicks arse are there..

'Tramp Stamp'

'Arse Antlers'..anymore??


----------



## Bubba Q (13/4/09)

slag tag


> These tattoo's share much in common with the warning patterns found in nature as signs of danger, much like the monarch butterfly has black striations filled with bright red to warn predators that its flesh is toxic


----------



## Pollux (13/4/09)

Stagga, oh yes, before the thread went off track....

Linz: tramp stamp = target practice??


----------



## staggalee (13/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Stagga, oh yes, before the thread went off track....
> 
> Linz: tramp stamp = target practice??



Sorry mate, but I have to be honest, the thread was never about people hanging themselves, cop it sweet.

stagga.


----------



## Pollux (13/4/09)

I simply responded to a comment, then other's decided that they need to have their opinion on the topic heard.....

If it is really of dire concern to you, I'll happily request for my posts to be deleted so the thread is more concise..


----------



## staggalee (13/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I simply responded to a comment, then other's decided that they need to have their opinion on the topic heard.....




sticking meat hooks in your body and hanging from them is good?
I don`t believe this shit!!!!!

stagga.


----------



## Jase71 (14/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I simply responded to a comment, then other's decided that they need to have their opinion on the topic heard.....
> 
> If it is really of dire concern to you, I'll happily request for my posts to be deleted so the thread is more concise..



*YAWN* 

You need to get some custom skin armour I reckon, the cotton wool isnt working for ya  .


----------



## Pollux (14/4/09)

Ahhh, sarcasm, the one thing the internet will never be able to transmit properly....


----------



## komodo (14/4/09)

I dont have any - not really my thing.

My brother loves a tattoo though. Got his first when he was 18. He had XXX on the back of both his wrists and born again on the inside of one wrist and straight edge on the inside of the other. (He is straight edge which means he doesnt drink or touch any form of drugs or alcohol. He wont even take a pain killer unless the doctor has prescibed it.)

now he has some more - he got his chest done then he had his side done and he just had a job stoppa done on the back of his neck. 
I dont have any good photos but heres about the only one I could find





He's 21 now and wants to eventually get completely covered in tattoos. His tattoo artist is a mate (they travel interstate to see bands play etc). All his freinds have tattoos and its just part of the "scene". When I was a raver most of my mates had tatts and big peircings.
He works for dad (along with me) and we wont let him see new clients with his tattoos. He's fine with that though.
Interestingly he doesnt have any percings any more. Actually he might still have small (12mm) tunnels in his ears. Long shot from what he used to have though.

My nana has a tattoo on her arm - she had it done when she was in the army (WW2) in belgium I believe. The tattoo read I [heart] alex. Alex was later crossed off as she married Glenn. She had it done initially as a dare. Now she always wears longer sleves to cover it (its on her right inner forearm). Its funny to see an 89 yr old woman with a tattoo.


----------



## Jase71 (14/4/09)

Pollux said:


> Ahhh, sarcasm, the one thing the internet will never be able to transmit properly....



Is English your second language ? If I had have instead said "Mate, you really need to grow some" then I'd probably be in trouble with the moderators. 

Anyway, onto less boring postings.... 

Komodo's comment illustrates a trend amongst some younger guys & girls, to get some serious tattoo work done whilst still young. This is a long way from the token image on the upper arm or the little tramp stamp. Sure, I was first tattooed when I was very young, and I dont regret the first one at all, despite the fact that it really is awful LOL - for it's a representation of a time in my life, and where my head was at back then. But to get many hours of work (it gets to a point where 'number if tats' is irrelevant, but hours in the chair) when you're in your teens or early '20's... well I just wonder if there's going to be any regrets at covering so much of ones body before their path is a little clearer as to what lays ahead. I'm fast approaching 40, and my decision to continue on the journey towards a body-suit of art is one that's a result of many years putting it off. AND they'll still look good when I'm 50 LOL

Despite that, good on your brother ! I still have a heap of respect for people of any age getting serious art on themselves and avoiding the dicky little token gesture. I just hope for him that his working life aspirations can make allowances for his personal life choices.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/09)

I was to busy looking at the girl to notice the tatt... B)


----------



## komodo (14/4/09)

Shes got a twin sister Ducatiboy_stu  LOL

Whats the rules again - her minimum age is half your age plus 7.


----------



## pint of lager (14/4/09)

No clean brewer, that is not acceptable to post pictures of people hanging by their genitals.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/09)

Komodo said:


> Shes got a twin sister Ducatiboy_stu  LOL
> 
> Whats the rules again - her minimum age is half your age plus 7.




25

She is legal....actually....she does look about the age you require.... h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/09)

I have no tattoos or piercings. I own no jewellery, not even a ring. I have never worn a watch. I don't have a mobile phone although I work for 3  I am uncircu8#ised. I do not have a twitter account or a FaceBook account.

I am pure and natural. Although I'm getting on a bit now, I have always been a babe and have never had problems attracting booty.

The only reason I am posting this is that I have just drunk several pints of my high strength Edwardian Cream Mild Ale.

Thus, I have my priorities well sorted

B) 
:lol:


----------



## manticle (14/4/09)

I have 8 (some small, some large) and a booking for another in May.
I like to think about my designs for months, if not years (usually years because my tattooist is so busy) and they are custom designs based on drawings by me. I used to think that this was the best way to go and for me I still do.

However a tattoo is very personal and the reasons for getting it are personal. WhileI get fairly tired of seeing tribal armbands on blokes and meaningless tribal swirls on girl's kidneys/lower back, it's not for me to say. Maybe it was a time in their life that meant something and it's no-one's business but theirs that it will look like a rorscharch inkblot test in years to come. It might be a rite of passage that's at least as important as how it looks at 60. Getting a tattoo is a comittment but it's a comittment to no-one but yorself. Thus I have no right to judge (except aesthetically).

If people want to follow trends then let them follow trends. They do it in every other capacity of life so why not with their skin?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/09)

Agree

Tough stickers..


Nothing worse than seeing a young shirtless male with " wanker" tattoo'd down his arm, or accross their chest

Have worked with many guys with very nice artistic work that generally dont like to show it off

Tattoo's do not make you tough, they dont make you a man, they make you nothing if you dont appreciate the true meaning of art, and the artist who did it


----------



## porky (14/4/09)

BribieG said:


> I have no tattoos or piercings. I own no jewellery, not even a ring. I have never worn a watch. I don't have a mobile phone



+1 on everything up to after the ring. I used to use a watch. When I retired, took off the watch and haven't had one since. No clock in the bedroom either.




BribieG said:


> although I work for 3 I am uncircu8#ised. I do not have a twitter account or a FaceBook account.



I am circu*#ised. I do not have a twitter or FaceBook account either




BribieG said:


> I am pure and natural. Although I'm getting on a bit now, I have always been a babe and have never had problems attracting booty.



Me either...but I may have been known to pay for it now and then....



BribieG said:


> The only reason I am posting this is that I have just drunk several pints of my high strength Edwardian Cream Mild Ale.




Yeah, and I may have just smoked some of last years hops



BribieG said:


> Thus, I have my priorities well sorted



Yup, I think so :lol: 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## manticle (14/4/09)

You know that's a little bit like jumping on a homebrew forum just to tell everyone that you DON'T actually brew and your favourite beer is Geelong Bitter?

I may have eaten my cat.

My cat smokes san pedro.


----------



## manticle (14/4/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Agree
> 
> Tough stickers..
> 
> ...



Generally agreed but wankers are always going to be wankers so if they like to advertise it, it makes it easier for the rest of us to identify them as such.


----------



## porky (14/4/09)

you may be right.


----------



## manticle (14/4/09)

budwiser said:


> you may be right.



I no longer care about tattoos. Your brewery is amazing. I have two pots, a steel colander, an old fridge and a laundry sink.

From what I read, much/most of it is homemade. Good stuff


----------



## porky (14/4/09)

manticle said:


> I no longer care about tattoos. Your brewery is amazing. I have two pots, a steel colander, an old fridge and a laundry sink.




You also may have over 30 more years before your use by date than me....time for lots of stuff




manticle said:


> From what I read, much/most of it is homemade. Good stuff



Thanks mate. 

I have a big shed and a very nice engineering work shop to make stuff in. 
The shed is why we bought the house really.  

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## clean brewer (14/4/09)

pint of lager said:


> No clean brewer, that is not acceptable to post pictures of people hanging by their genitals.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Didnt think it would have been, had to try though, couldnt believe what i saw when I received it in an email..

CB


----------



## joshuahardie (15/4/09)

Interesting that this topic has just come up.

I was in a tattoo shop yesterday to see if they could tattoo my sons footprints onto me.

The consensus was considering how small the footprints were getting detail in them, to last would be impossible.
A few years down the track it would look like I had the 'Hang10' symbol inked on me.

So I walked away dejected.

Seems like I am better off to go to plan B which was to get something that represents him, that is easier to translate onto skin.


----------



## staggalee (15/4/09)

BribieG said:


> I am uncircu8#ised.
> 
> I am pure and natural. Although I'm getting on a bit now, I have always been a babe and have never had problems attracting booty.
> 
> The only reason I am posting this is that I have just drunk several pints of my high strength Edwardian Cream Mild Ale.



Jesus, what next?
These little late nite confessions are a mix of Shakespearean tragedy, unintended comedy and self praise.
They`re entertaining tho :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Katherine (15/4/09)

Jase I think Im going to spew! 

Anyhow what do tattoos have to do with facebook or mobile phones . They have being around much much longer. I don't think tattoos are a fad maybe the style of them etc... The tattoos of the moment are so much better then when I was in my twenties (that was the era of tribal bands) .. Kids seem to be going for the full body, including girls. And the work is amazing. I have seen a couple of mistakes which friends have done and not just regretable choices but artwork. 

Hanging of hooks etc pretty sure that also comes from certain tribes... Didnt the Indians do it but through the nipples! I think Im going to faint!


----------



## Jase71 (15/4/09)

Katie said:


> The tattoos of the moment are so much better then when I was in my twenties (that was the era of tribal bands)



You Fibber, tribal bands were *not* around in the 1950's.


----------



## Steve (15/4/09)

I used to know a skin head in England who had Made in Britian tatooed on his forehead. His mate who did it couldnt spell :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jase71 (15/4/09)

Day 2.... 12th Hour...


----------



## manticle (15/4/09)

Steve said:


> ....tatooed.... . His mate who did it couldnt spell :lol:



I couldn't resist. I apologise.

Yours is not quite the same as 'made in britten' in indelible blue ink, I know. 

As an aside, it's amusing how the smallest bit of knowledge so many white pride types have is often of their own language.


----------



## Cocko (15/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> Day 2.... 12th Hour...
> 
> View attachment 26259



Is that a Koi I see before me?  

Looks like pretty nice work happening there Jase... Grats.

I will get a good pic of my back and pm ya soon....

Keep the gun runnin son!


:super:


----------



## Jase71 (15/4/09)

manticle said:


> I couldn't resist. I apologise.
> 
> Yours is not quite the same as 'made in britten' in indelible blue ink, I know.
> 
> As an aside, it's amusing how the smallest bit of knowledge so many white pride types have is often of their own language.



LOL, c'mom, this is a forum - of DRINKING TYPES ! The occasional understrike or mistype of a few letters here or there is a whole lot different to getting misspelt statements on your body for life. (but yea, I know it was just a lighthearted jibe - Im just being a drama queen). On the subject though, how the f**k could ANYONE not get their potential 'statement' tattoos proof read - and why aren't the tattooists geared up to 'phone a friend' if they are also not well versed in the language ? There's some beaties on Google images if you type in 'misspelled tattoos" (I would have done _mispelt_, but I digress). The classic twin theatre masks, with the words above each mask stating *tradgey/comedy*, a guy with a large old english back lettering that states _*I'm Awsome*_, another with _*Everyone Elese Does*_, and my personal fave being _***** the Systsem*_. 

These people would do well with follow up tattoo's of a Sinatra portrait and the words "Rergrets, Ive had Few"  



Cocko said:


> Looks like pretty nice work happening there Jase... Grats.


Yea, the latest 'custom' job. I'm not entirely happy with the outcome, but it still kicks arse as a complete work. 



Cocko said:


> I will get a good pic of my back and pm ya soon....


Youde better, or I'll come and torture you with a billion needle strikes into your back. Oh hang on, that's not going to bother you  


Cocko said:


> Keep the gun runnin son!


To clarify, this work was completed three weeks ago, this is just the first photo I could post due to my PC's USB being shithouse. The day after that pic, in the third session, was the last round, and as I think I mentioned earlier, was a f**king gruelling day. You can't quite see it, but that top section is _oozing_ plasma. I would not suggest to anyone that they go for a three-day-back-to-back approach. The body, and more importantly the brain, just isn't geared to accommodate that sort of physical stress. The next one I do of that size will be done like 'normal' (LOL) folks, and spread over a couple of months with breaks in between. 

But alas, time was of the essence, so the bullet was bitten, so to speak. 

Out of interest, and hopefully with accompanying pics, what time frame did you do you back work over ? If you tell me it was a single 40 hour session without breaks, I'm going to come across as a royal pussy.  

On a slightly OT tangent (after all, this thread's already undertaken some very unusual twists), has anyone had their nipples peirced (Maybe Stagalee?!  ). That is the single most painful experience I think I shall ever be a willing part of. Although the difference is, it's 1000 times more intense than, for example, my third day when my ankle bone & tendons were being inked, but the beauty is that with a nipple lancing it's over in a much shorter time. 

Let's speak more on the pain factor. Getting upper arms tattooed.... really, it's a walk in the park. There's plenty of muscle, they're often of a small duration (ie a couple of hours - in which the endorphins can easily deal with), there's the muscular part of the lower leg, also not too bad until you start into the bone area, the tendons etc, there's the arse, which I reckon would be easy as... but how about the ribs area ? And the chest ? Ive heard that they are a royal b*tch.


----------



## Jase71 (15/4/09)

manticle said:


> As an aside, it's amusing how the smallest bit of knowledge so many white pride types have is often of their own language.



That is actually a very nice statement.


----------



## Cocko (16/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> Youde better, or I'll come and torture you with a billion needle strikes into your back. Oh hang on, that's not going to bother you
> 
> To clarify, this work was completed three weeks ago, this is just the first photo I could post due to my PC's USB being shithouse. The day after that pic, in the third session, was the last round, and as I think I mentioned earlier, was a f**king gruelling day. You can't quite see it, but that top section is _oozing_ plasma. I would not suggest to anyone that they go for a three-day-back-to-back approach. The body, and more importantly the brain, just isn't geared to accommodate that sort of physical stress. The next one I do of that size will be done like 'normal' (LOL) folks, and spread over a couple of months with breaks in between.
> 
> ...




Sorry to ignore, I did read about your mighty farkin sittings and agree its the mental thats ends up getting ya! BUT again as you say; having it done is better than getting it done... so to speak!

Pics to follow, sorry; It was 4x 3 hours sessions all one week apart... Prior to the third session I had a mighty headache, to many+much the night before and dumped a mercyndol about an hour before heading in... anyway, the needle goes in, again, and I was like, HA when are you gonna start... ended up reading mags, laughing to much and chatting to some other dude, getting ink, who couldn't talk at the time [pussy ;-)] The next week came around and I thought hmm, those mercy's were the biz so dumped one again... the second the needle hit - threw a gut full across the shop! - Lucky I know the guys pretty well... 

Anyway, Pics to come just need to get some good ones that show the detail in the job and not just some blurry phone shots....

BTW: Its all B&W... bad choice - now all I want is full on colour like I see in the pic on your leg/koi - IMO good choice mate!


B)


EDIT: THE RIBS!! FAARRK... its like getting tickled with a soldiering iron!! By far my worst spot. I have calf, underarm and back done but the ribs... THE RIBS.... good luck with that.


----------



## Katherine (16/4/09)

> was a f**king gruelling day



all i can say is you deserve all the pain you get... best i can do at the moment!


----------



## Bubba Q (16/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> On a slightly OT tangent (after all, this thread's already undertaken some very unusual twists), has anyone had their nipples peirced (Maybe Stagalee?!  ). That is the single most painful experience I think I shall ever be a willing part of. Although the difference is, it's 1000 times more intense than, for example, my third day when my ankle bone & tendons were being inked, but the beauty is that with a nipple lancing it's over in a much shorter time.
> 
> Let's speak more on the pain factor. Getting upper arms tattooed.... really, it's a walk in the park. There's plenty of muscle, they're often of a small duration (ie a couple of hours - in which the endorphins can easily deal with), there's the muscular part of the lower leg, also not too bad until you start into the bone area, the tendons etc, there's the arse, which I reckon would be easy as... but how about the ribs area ? And the chest ? Ive heard that they are a royal b*tch.



I had both my nipples pierced, if you think it hurts bad during the intial piercing, I can tell you that it hurts even more getting them torn out. I now have slightly mangled nipples.

I agree about the pain factor of tattoos on different parts of the body, upper arms (outer) is a breeze, calf doesnt hurt much, tattooing over the shin and achilles hurts like a mongrel and the upper inner arm isnt too pleasant either.


----------



## manticle (16/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> The classic twin theatre masks, with the words above each mask stating *tradgey/comedy*, a guy with a large old english back lettering that states _*I'm Awsome*_, another with _*Everyone Elese Does*_, and my personal fave being _***** the Systsem*_.
> 
> These people would do well with follow up tattoo's of a Sinatra portrait and the words "Rergrets, Ive had Few"



Definitely a light-hearted jibe only.

There's a great leunig cartoon in which a man sits at a tattooist's getting "Born Looser" tattooed on his chest.

Tattooist: "Sorry mate I spelled "loser" wrong"
Tattooed guy: "Don't worry about it"

Or something to that effect. Even funnier are those with asian characters (Chinese, Kanji etc) which don't say what they think they say (55: Lemon/honey chicken?)

Years ago I had some tattooed on my kidneys but I spent about a year searching for the right ones, checked out the meaning with some Chinese speakers, double checked weeks later with some completely different chinese speakers, cross checked again, then found a native Kanji writer and art student to draw them up for me. I've since had native chinese speakers read them now they are in place and I'm very confident they say what I want them to say.

Lucky I did check because the woman I first asked didn't understand what I was asking. I pointed to an image I had already tattooed which corresponded to the word so she wrote out the characters for 'tattoo' or 'tattooist'.

3 days back to back must have given you a lot of endorphin rushes.


----------



## staggalee (17/4/09)

Michael Leunig is a very funny man, a master at taking the piss.







stagga.


----------



## Sully (17/4/09)

Speaking of mistakes in Tatts, Chinese Kanji can get seiously fugged up, like this dudes

As for Tatts, I have 2 and wanting more. The first is a barcode with "MADE IN AUS 11.08.1975" underneath on the back of my neck, just below collar line, that was generated on an online barcode generator which I was hoping it would scan to say the same but unfortunately it didnt, oh well. If you knew me and my sence of humor you would understand what this one is about. Second piece is a tribal lions head on upper left arm, similar but not the same as the Holden Lion, as being a Leo and a Holden boy from birth. Both are needing a bit of a touch up though. Having very fair skin, my Tatooist says it makes the best canvas.

OFFTOPIC but seems to go hand in hand - I have a few piercings, left eyebrow, left ear - 2 lobe and 1 top, right ear - 1 lobe and industrial bar top. These were a change of life thing to beat out some of the narrowminded outlook from growing up in the previous shithole town I lived in. I am now at my limit of piercings but brimg on more Tatts.


----------



## yardy (18/4/09)

schooey said:


> I'd like to think I'm a pretty open minded dude...
> 
> View attachment 26123
> 
> ...




yeah i'm with you Schooey.


Tatts, I've got a few, mostly permanent momentos of wandering the planet from 89 to 96, from Tunisia to Fiji, Cyprus to LA, Portugal to Thailand, Turkey to Wales etc etc...


they're a personal thing imo B) 


Get Stuffed
Yard


----------



## brettprevans (18/4/09)

Tats should be a personal thing. not doing it cause its cool or because everyone else is doing it.

I have 2. 

1st one i got when i was 19. I spent 1 year looking at designs and thinking about it bfore I got it. thats was 10 years ago and i still love it.
2nd tat was when my 2nd daughter was born. i had both their names tattooed onto my forearm. i spent 2 years thinking about whether I wanted it done or done. It is a very personal thing for me. most of the time you cant see mine which is fine, cause they are there for me. no one else.

people should spend a long time thinking about it before they have ink done. they should speak with the tat artist about their design choices etc and not do it on the spur of the moment.


----------



## spog (18/4/09)

yardy said:


> yeah i'm with you Schooey.
> 
> 
> Tatts, I've got a few, mostly permanent momentos of wandering the planet from 89 to 96, from Tunisia to Fiji, Cyprus to LA, Portugal to Thailand, Turkey to Wales etc etc...
> ...


reminds me of when i was in the west indies,i was in the dunny when a huge local walked up to the urinal and hung it out i noticed it had "wendy" tattoed on it,
i said oh is "wendy" your wifes name?,
he said noo mon its does say "welcome to the west indies and i hope you have a nice day" h34r: ......cheers......spog....


----------



## Adamt (18/4/09)

Maybe it spells it out in full when he cracks a chubby.


----------



## manticle (18/4/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> people should spend a long time thinking about it before they have ink done. they should speak with the tat artist about their design choices etc and not do it on the spur of the moment.



While that's exactly how I approach it and it makes complete sense to me, someone getting something spur of the moment may have a great significance to them - both at the time and in years to come. I know what I think looks rubbish but there are no hard and fast rules.

I work with a couple of guys who are covered in ink - every time they get a bit of disposable income they'll spend it on a tattoo. Both of them insist on picking flash straight off the wall - bluebirds, cobwebs, mermaids, fish etc etc.

Not my approach but they're both intelligent and have their own perspective. Good luck to them.


----------



## paul (20/4/09)

Just wondering if people in China get stuff written in English on them, like you see girls with Chinese symbols tattoed on them?


----------



## staggalee (20/4/09)

BribieG said:


> I have no tattoos or piercings. I own no jewellery, not even a ring. I have never worn a watch. I don't have a mobile phone although I work for 3  I am uncircu8#ised. I do not have a twitter account or a FaceBook account.
> 
> I am pure and natural. Although I'm getting on a bit now, I have always been a babe and have never had problems attracting booty.



So you don`t find the old foreskin a bit of a drawback ?

stagga.


----------



## adraine (20/4/09)

My Daughter.

Dear to me and always with me.


----------



## gibbocore (24/4/09)

my latest











its finished now, but don't have any pictures of it coloured in.


----------



## komodo (24/4/09)

Heres a bit more of eamons work I just found :




Obviously it wasnt finished at this stage lol


----------



## brettprevans (24/4/09)

or the tats for when your so drunk you cant remember your name





I must admit Ive used my tats of my girls to double check their birthdays when ive had a brain fart.


----------



## Bubba Q (24/4/09)

Komodo said:


> Heres a bit more of eamons work I just found :
> 
> View attachment 26526
> 
> ...


that one looks very familar to me, was that done @ Dynamic Tattoo Richmond? I remember watching that get filled in for a while (or a very similar one) a few months ago when i first moved down here and was checking out studios


----------



## komodo (24/4/09)

Yep thats where he got it done so probably the same one


----------



## manticle (26/4/09)

Komodo said:


> Yep thats where he got it done so probably the same one




Dynamic is where I'm booked in this Saturday.

Never been there but Sara Melder (nee Bowyer) has done most of my tattoos when working in previous work places so I know I'm in good hands.


----------



## komodo (27/4/09)

Cool cool. Dynamic did this on my brother in law too :




Its my sisters name (Elodie April). Not really my cup of tea - but the script is pretty cool to look at all the same. Plus its funny to see a church minister surfing with a tattoo down his side.


----------



## brettprevans (27/4/09)

living canvas in eltham did mine. great guys out there (Chiller and Ross). the've won some awards and stuff. Ive sen some mad photo reproduction tatts that they have done. their animae stuff is also first rate. very life like.

Not much chance of making that above tatt into something else easily if they ever got divorced. thats dedication.


----------



## Jase71 (29/4/09)

Who is Eamon, your partner ? That's some cool stuff, hope you can post pics once it's complete. 

And ditto Gibbocore, I would love to see how yours came out, especially the octopus. My master plan is to have one over the knee, but so many of them are lacklustre... yours however looks like it would have come out great !


----------



## Jase71 (29/4/09)

BUMP: 

Cocko ?


----------



## komodo (29/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> Who is Eamon, your partner ? That's some cool stuff, hope you can post pics once it's complete.



LOL no Eamon (pronounced a-mon) is my younger brother. He is 21 in a few weeks. Its complete now I just dont have pics and I hardly ever see him (even though we live under the same roof and work together...). I'll see if he can send me through any more pics.
Matt is my brother in law - married to my sister Elodie (pronounced l-o-d). Obviously he is the one with Elodie April down his side.


----------



## Cocko (29/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> BUMP:
> 
> Cocko ?



Tonight.... it will be done.


----------



## Cocko (29/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> BUMP:
> 
> Cocko ?



Ok, excuse the shitty phone camera pic.

This is my back; It is not what I would call finished but unless I win some coin some time it is done for now!

The pic doesn't really show the shading detail but it is outstanding, Craig a friend/The artist, built a needle specially for it. From Memory it was 7 needles with the last one or two splaying out,,, anyway.. 


I guess you can tell I am a Giger fan!! 

View attachment 26687


----------



## brettprevans (30/4/09)

just realized that my AHB photo album with my tatt pics was marked private. now open for general consumption. linky


----------



## Cocko (30/4/09)

Nice work CM2! I love the kids names - never forget a birthday  

I just realised my album is private too... How do you change the it?


----------



## Sammus (30/4/09)

I'm a piercing man myself... never been a fan of tats. Specially not the tribal armband or tribal sleeve tough sticker bs that every second dude seems to have.

P.S. 4 hook suicide? anyone on here who thinks that is craazy, thats the bottom rung of the beginners ladder. I've seen people suspend from a single hook behind their achilles tendon :icon_vomit: 

I think suspensions look super cool I couldn't do it though because of the scarring. I had a chance to do it a couple times recently. Declined politely though :lol:

sorry bout that /offtopic


----------



## homekegger1 (3/5/09)

Just had this one done with my sons name. He is a scorpio, hence the scorpion shape with his name. I designed it myself.





Cheers

HK


----------



## manticle (3/5/09)

Stuffed up my dates. I get done on 2/06 not 2/05.


----------



## manticle (10/6/09)

Not quite finished yet. Work by sara Melder of Dynamic tattoos in Richmond, Vic. Original drawing by me.
















Crappy mobile phone pictures may not do it justice


----------



## joshuahardie (19/6/09)

Got my first one done a few months ago.

Only just got around to getting a pic taken

4 hours worth.


----------



## wyatt_girth (18/7/09)

I've got a few scattered bits and pieces, about nine, and had this one updated yesterday. My two kids names - Chloe was originally inked four years back and now her new (3 weeks old) brother's name has been added. 
I think a lot of people get them with a particular reason/theme/meaning in mind but sometimes that reason seems less significant further down the track. I myself wish some more thought went into my first couple. I wouldn't say I completely regret them, I just might have had them placed elsewhere or used a slightly different design. Each to their own and good luck to anyone looking to indulge. They are addictive.
Sorry, not great photos. The cross on the forearm is one that myself and my two brothers have identical - though in different places.


----------



## Cocko (18/7/09)

WG,

That colour is FARKIN mighty!!

You have to be happy with that!

what bout the other side?


----------



## wyatt_girth (19/7/09)

Cocko said:


> WG,
> 
> That colour is FARKIN mighty!!
> 
> ...




Yeah, haven't got much colour other than that one so was pretty keen. 
By other side you mean of that arm or do you mean what about the other arm? I have nothing on the outer side of my arms and an old Pennywise logo on the inside of the other one. Some people probably think the PW is a bit stupid to have a tattoo of but to me it represents a stage in my life and some issues from around then so it's not just the band.


----------



## .DJ. (3/9/09)

can anyone in sydney reccommend a good tattoo place/artist...

looking at getting one done soonish and just researching..

Preferably one who is good with lettering....


----------



## Renegade (3/9/09)

Custom work or 'off the wall' ? 

The brothers from Kaleidescope at Bondi are known for some pretty outstanding work. 

Karl Kauffman at Deuce Tattoo Rooty Hill does some CRAZY stuff, if that's your thing (google it, you'll see what I mean)


----------



## Pollux (3/9/09)

I'll ask the wife tonight, she is the one in this house with the knowledge on any form of body mods....


How long you willing to wait to get in?


----------



## .DJ. (3/9/09)

happy to wait a while, especially if the work is outstanding...


I'm pretty sure I know what writing I want, just need to work out in what script and where!


----------



## Renegade (3/9/09)

Honestly, most artists can do script, you wont have to wait. 

FFS I have been waiting since March for my next appointment, for a custom work Ive been sketching for a while) have the consultation next week but wont start till November ! But for a 30 hour job, Im happy to hold out for the right artist, and it happens that he's in very high demand.


----------



## .DJ. (3/9/09)

i know most artists can do it.. but would feel better getting advice on who to go to from people who have tat's...


----------



## Renegade (3/9/09)

A lot of studios are online these days, you really need to look at each artist's portfolio to determine who is best for what *you *need. Have you done that ? 

Here's some for starters, they all have online galleries. 

Inner Vision - Surry Hills
Wicked Ink - Penrith
Illustrated Man - Central
Pretty in Ink - West Ryde
Tatamundra - East Sydney
Deuce - Rooty Hill
Sleevemasters - Kings Cross
Tattoo Nation - Castle Hill


----------



## .DJ. (3/9/09)

thanks renegade..

yes I have started looking but is hard to get a guage sometime with ONLY galleries. Hence my asking for advice here!


----------



## Renegade (3/9/09)

You should get ear-rings instead.


----------



## Pollux (3/9/09)

Yeah, get pierced instead, I can recommend someone for that now...


----------



## Renegade (3/9/09)

Pollux said:


> Yeah, get pierced instead, I can recommend someone for that now...



Standard peirced ears on guys is so freaking gay. Are we still in the pink jumper wearing 1980's ? 

However if the holes are big enough to fit at least a pencil through, then that's a whole other story. Totally cool.


----------



## Pollux (3/9/09)

I know the man for that too...

My wife has two sets of tunnels in her ears, big 1/2 inch ones and then smaller 3mm ones above them.


----------



## Renegade (3/9/09)

Pollux said:


> I know the man for that too...
> 
> My wife has two sets of tunnels in her ears, big 1/2 inch ones and then smaller 3mm ones above them.



My wife does too, same size ! Only one in each ear though. They look awesome with carved bone through them.


----------



## Pollux (3/9/09)

Nice, mine prefers tunnels for work (nurse).

I'd consider doing some myself, but they have just updated the dress code for work and are starting to place restrictions on stretched lobes.


----------



## Katherine (3/9/09)

People used to rave about Kiwi Kim is she still around in Sydney?


----------



## .DJ. (3/9/09)

Renegade said:


> You should get ear-rings instead.


so sorry to have bothered you....


----------



## Renegade (3/9/09)

.DJ. said:


> so sorry to have bothered you....



Need a tissue ?


----------



## Fermented (21/10/09)

Katie said:


> People used to rave about Kiwi Kim is she still around in Sydney?



Last I heard she was working with Sash (I think?) out Penrith way. That might be a place to start if you want her. 

She did my first one at her old Celtic Dragon studio in Newtown (now you know I'm an old f*rt). I liked her knot work so that was why I chose her. The resulting knotwork wheel headed Celtic cross looks as good as the day she did the work.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Pollux (7/3/10)

Well, it's taken AGES, but we finally got ourselves inked...

I stuck with my handprint of my daughters hand, basically got an ink pad and some sheets of paper, did a pile of hand stamps and took those to the artist, was quite happy with the results.





The wife went with a rather large dragon that took up the entire of her lower back.....Hers isn't done yet, but after 2 hours in the chair she had reached her limit...


----------



## Uncle Fester (7/3/10)

Managed to do 15 years in the Navy and leave as a clean-skin :huh: 

My wife has 3, if that counts.....


Fester Out.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (25/4/10)

The 2 tats on my back are for my boys, the bottom one was only hours old when taken.

I originally planned to have the zodiac symbols for all my kids, but the soldier really goes well for the story of my youngest.


----------



## Barley Belly (15/6/10)

Pollux said:


> Well, it's taken AGES, but we finally got ourselves inked...
> 
> I stuck with my handprint of my daughters hand, basically got an ink pad and some sheets of paper, did a pile of hand stamps and took those to the artist, was quite happy with the results.
> 
> ...



Handprint is cool idea


----------



## Pollux (15/6/10)

Her other hand is due to be scarified on the opposite side of my chest next month.

Need to start planning my next one I think.


----------



## Pollux (15/7/10)

Right, had my meeting with Mr Scalpel.......I'll link the photos so those who don't want to see them don't have to. Be warned if you are going to click on them that they are shots of part of my chest covered in lots of cuts and some blood. So don't click through and then bitch about it, you have been warned..

During a quick break so I could have a drink.

Finished and all cleaned up

The tattoo that made me decide to get this done.


----------



## clean brewer (15/7/10)

Well, after being away working and watching a bit of Cable TV, i have been enjoying watching LA INK and MIAMI INK.. It has now got me excited about getting another after 13 years....


----------



## joshuahardie (16/7/10)

Looks amazing Pollux.

Where did you get that done at.

Hope you can post a pic or two, when it is all healed up.


----------



## Pollux (16/7/10)

Rob @ Industrial Strength did it for me, he's done my wife's two as well.

Give it a few weeks to fully heal and I'll fire some more up.


----------



## Katherine (16/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Right, had my meeting with Mr Scalpel.......I'll link the photos so those who don't want to see them don't have to. Be warned if you are going to click on them that they are shots of part of my chest covered in lots of cuts and some blood. So don't click through and then bitch about it, you have been warned..
> 
> During a quick break so I could have a drink.
> 
> ...



Holy shit!


----------



## Leigh (16/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Right, had my meeting with Mr Scalpel.......I'll link the photos so those who don't want to see them don't have to. Be warned if you are going to click on them that they are shots of part of my chest covered in lots of cuts and some blood. So don't click through and then bitch about it, you have been warned..
> 
> During a quick break so I could have a drink.
> 
> ...



Not as bad (as in blood and gore) as I thought it would look. Pairs with the hand tatt quite nicely!


----------



## Katherine (16/7/10)

Do you get a epidural with that?

ffs! I have a scar across my belly that reminds me of my daughter I would love to remove and you do that by choice! All to there own I guess.


----------



## Fourstar (16/7/10)

Katie said:


> Do you get a epidural with that?
> 
> ffs! I have a scar across my belly that reminds me of my daughter I would love to remove and you do that by choice! All to there own I guess.




ahahha funny stuff KT.


----------



## Pollux (16/7/10)

Katie, my wife's a nurse, I had some help with the pain relief.


----------



## Katherine (16/7/10)

Pollux said:


> Katie, my wife's a nurse, I had some help with the pain relief.



I was hoping.

Further reading about it your meant to get a europhic feeling from it! I checked out more sites and nearly passed out!


----------



## petesbrew (16/7/10)

Jeez, Looks pretty cool, though.
Then there's that email that gets sent around of the chick with the bamboo scarification on her back... how you'd not die from that I dunno.


----------



## Katherine (16/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> Jeez, Looks pretty cool, though.
> Then there's that email that gets sent around of the chick with the bamboo scarification on her back... how you'd not die from that I dunno.




Thats the one I saw today, looks ok once its finished but the look of it when shes getting it done and she is smiling. I feel lightheaded!


----------



## manticle (16/7/10)

So did she.


----------



## Pollux (17/7/10)

I was laughing and talking shit through most of it.

Had to laugh though, we went out for dinner with a friend of ours who has a full sleeve piece done in the same fashion and the look on the poor waitresses face was golden. We seriously thought she was about to faint, and our friends piece is years old and fully healed.....

From memory, the chick with the bamboo work had some flesh removal involved to get the effect she was after. That tends to hurt ALOT the next day.


----------



## fasty73 (23/9/10)

Pollux!!!!!!!!!!!!! FARK!!!!! Show us the finished result!!!


----------



## fasty73 (23/9/10)

My latest work in progress


----------



## Pollux (24/9/10)

Most recent photo I have is from two weeks after it was done......It has since darkened a touch with the lines taking on a deep red/brown colour...


----------



## argon (22/10/10)

not mine but i LIKE it


----------



## peaky (24/10/10)

Here's my back piece, first tattoo :blink:


----------



## Cocko (24/10/10)

peakydh said:


> Here's my back piece, first tattoo :blink:




Awesome colour and a nice piece. 

Can I ask why there is a straight line between the black and colour about 3 1/4's of the way down?? looks like a cover job but maybe there is a reason??

Again, nice ink.


----------



## peaky (24/10/10)

Cocko said:


> Awesome colour and a nice piece.
> 
> Can I ask why there is a straight line between the black and colour about 3 1/4's of the way down?? looks like a cover job but maybe there is a reason??
> 
> Again, nice ink.



It's hard to make out but the dragon is holding a shield. Purple and orange in opposite corners. It's my family crest. The line you see is just the purple next to the orange on the shield. There's a heart with a scroll wrapped around it in the top right corner of the shield and a medievel cat in the top left corner (it's head is hidden and body isn't filled in) The bottom of the shield has 2 abstract Viking boats with the blue being water. It takes a bit of looking to suss it out 

This ink is also the tattoo artist's very first work. He is a mate of mine who told me years earlier that one day he was going to be a tattooist and that I was going to be first up for work. I said if he ever makes it to be a tattooist that I'd be glad to be first up! (I must've been pissed at the time). 
A number of years went by then I got a call: 'you're up buddy!'

A big part of the reason for getting the tattoo is because we're long time best mates and been through quite a lot together, so I gave him some ideas of what I wanted and he drew a picture and inked it on.


----------



## Cocko (24/10/10)

If this is his first he has a great career ahead, thats for sure...

I see the crest placement now and it is awesome design! And good mates are once in a lifetime, huh?

Anyway, very well done by both of you.. you must be happy with [email protected]!?2

Enjoy shirt off days!


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Weatherby (24/10/10)

argon said:


> not mine but i LIKE it
> 
> View attachment 41610



chest hair would make it weird


----------



## brettprevans (24/10/10)

Nice ink. Massive 1st tatt.

I'm dead keen to get my 3rd tatt. Just working out the options/designs


----------



## rotten (31/10/10)

I have several, my sleeve is about 3/4 finished. I still think it's funny how many people just can't stop looking at it. I'm mostly well spoken with a respectable job (if there is such a thing) which throws people too.


----------



## Pollux (4/1/11)

Just got home from an afternoon at King St Tattoo, spent the first hour having this one sketched on freehand......Then just over 2 hours of outlining.....Now I have to decide on if I want shading or a pattern in the background. The actual vine/leaves/hops will be left skin tone.


----------



## thelastspud (6/1/11)

At first I thought the hop cones were too big and maybe they shouldn't be smooth sided but I've decided I was wrong and I like it, I'd probably vote for shading


----------



## InCider (6/1/11)

Go a tattoo re-inked and expanded in Thailand last month.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (6/1/11)

Creative Tattoo Art in Byron Bay - Where Tattooing Royalty Tom denholm resides, has a hand written note on the wall that says something along the lines of....

_"The only difference between people with tatts and people without tatts is,....people with tatts dont care if you have them"_


----------



## brettprevans (6/1/11)

rotten said:


> I have several, my sleeve is about 3/4 finished. I still think it's funny how many people just can't stop looking at it. I'm mostly well spoken with a respectable job (if there is such a thing) which throws people too.


id vote for shading also. i think a pattern may be too distracting from the actual design?


----------



## manticle (6/1/11)

Mr Grumpy said:


> _The only difference between people with tatts and people without tatts is,....people with tatts dont care if you have them"_



_"The only difference between tattooed people and non tattooed people is that tattooed people dont care if you're not tattooed"_


This version is the one I've seen (tattoo shop in VIC somewhere)


----------



## Pollux (6/1/11)

I'm leaning towards shading, the design is so simple and clean I don't really want to mess it up....

Now to consider if I will be going for a cutting or flesh removal on the other arm....


----------



## joshuahardie (6/1/11)

+1 for shading.

Pollux you are a mad man. But as a long term fan of Body Mods and the wild stuff I see all the time on BME. I certainly respect you and your art.

You certainly have balls of steel for the cuttings.


----------



## Pollux (18/1/11)

Just got back from another 4-5 hours of love, got most of it finished now....

The background will have a subtle design worked into it at a later date, still haven't decided hence the random patches of bare skin...


----------



## thelastspud (18/1/11)

yep, pollux that looks awesome. the shading was the right choice i think


----------



## Cube (19/1/11)

InCider said:


> Go a tattoo re-inked and expanded in Thailand last month.
> 
> View attachment 43135




So is that is your pollynesian heritage family tattoo whats it a ma thingy? Design is very maori/poly/islander/fiji/over that way kinda.


----------



## Cube (19/1/11)

Weatherby said:


> chest hair would make it weird



LOL - nothing can be weirder than that :lol:


----------



## InCider (19/1/11)

Cube said:


> So is that is your pollynesian heritage family tattoo whats it a ma thingy? Design is very maori/poly/islander/fiji/over that way kinda.



I originally got it done in the Rarotonga in the Cook Isles - right on Cube! No Moldi heritage in my lineage though...all WASP Irish / Scottish.


----------



## haysie (19/1/11)

InCider said:


> Go a tattoo re-inked and expanded in Thailand last month.
> 
> View attachment 43135



I thought the inkmen in Thailand were same as far as prices go compared to our own, which immediatly raised alarms for me as being too exxy. I wouldnt be happy with the work my son or my mate got, thought it was pretty ordinary. My sons has faded after 10 months, reds are oranges, greens are limes.

Funny story, long time friend after arriving with fresh ink from Bali says he`s gotta suss the local Patong inkmen out for a something like "faith, loyalty blah blah" tattoo, he gets it done and waltzes back into the resort. In the meantime I had worded our Thai guide too tell Johhny, tattoo says "Fried Rice me small dick" Also worded up sophisticated daughter, she also tells him "small dick". Johnny had an early night.
We laughed ourselves to sleep.. hilarious


----------



## brettprevans (20/8/11)

Post birth of #3 a few weeks ago I got the third name added and some design


----------



## peaky (31/10/11)

Some recent work.



Right side.




Left side.


----------



## Truman42 (20/12/11)

Awesome work mate..

Heres mine


----------



## d3vour3r (21/12/11)

got about 3-4 sessions left on my sleeve. have a couple on my back and a sourveniour tat on my leg (little thing i got done with mates)

not keen to post sleeve till its finished but i reckon its epic. its a battle scene with dragons and demons and barbarians and volcanoes and clouds opening up to reveal an alien spacescape with blood and fire and death. full coloured. idea is to represent my family (both main warriors have shields with both sides of family crests on them) and also show feirceness in the face of your enemy/never back down. that and also i love dragons and warriors and all that shit 

back tats are a dragon and a yin yang (around 25cm diametre) with the black side being the grim reaper and white side an angel. got idea from this... http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/p...nus-Posters.jpg

one on my leg is a demon skull with flames behind it and a word under it


----------



## Pennywise (21/12/11)

Got a voucher for Vic Market tattos for my B'day. Hangin' to get more ink, it's been a while, would be 6 years I reckon


----------



## Dave70 (22/12/11)

Haven't got any, doubt I ever will. But I love the art. In particular Japanese style stuff. 
This chicks back job is ******* unbelievable.








Even makes a noxious pest fish look amazing.


----------



## Pollux (8/7/12)

Finally got a start on my opposite sleeve last night. Spent roughly 2hours making stencils based on my left arm and positioning them just right. Throw in 2.5hours in the chair being scalpelled and I was damn tired by the end of it......

Will post the pics as links as there is a pretty decent amount of blood (stupid me had taken some ibuprofen for a headache in the morning without realising it has the same affect as asprin on bleeding).

Stencil (no blood here)

Front

Side

Back


Now the fun of healing it................


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/7/12)

Scalpel???.... I thought they use needles for tatts.

Is that a tatt without ink..... i.e. scaring?

I love the design.


----------



## Pollux (8/7/12)

That it is, second one now (photos of the first piece are somewhere in this thread).......

What you can't see in these photos are the matching tat on my left arm.


----------



## goomboogo (8/7/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> Scalpel???.... I thought they use needles for tatts.
> 
> Is that a tatt without ink..... i.e. scaring?
> 
> I love the design.


Amber Fluid, if you do an internet search for 'scarification', you'll see some quite graphic scalpel work.


----------



## Gar (8/7/12)

Ouch dude, that takes some bollocks....


----------



## manticle (8/7/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> Is that a tatt without ink..... i.e. scaring?



That's how they make terrified wheat.


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/12)

Pollux said:


> Stencil (no blood here)
> 
> Front
> 
> ...



..erm..


----------



## Pollux (9/7/12)

More along the lines of






Followed by soaking in 




OR



OR






Throw in a daily wrapping in cling wrap and I'm on my way.


----------



## sponge (9/7/12)

Only have two atm, first being some hands praying that myself and three mates got on a trip to thailand a few years back. all got them on our feet as I can't have any tattoo's showing in my work.

Second one I got last year which is a les paul supreme that my parents got me for my 18th birthday, with a couple of roses around it (red, pink and orange/yellow to represent love, friendship and happiness) and a banner that reads 'family is forever' in danish - familien betyder alt, as my dad is danish - and takes up most of the space on my right quad

I have a photo but its too big to upload on here and cant be bothered making it smaller. 

Hopefully will be getting another on the same section of leg in the next 6 months, with plans to have a 'upper leg sleeve' over the next couple of years (im in no rush to fill up the space as I only want tattoo's which will forever mean something so they dont become a regret)


Sponge


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Got 5 here...
4 on my back :-
Peace sign on my shoulder, fish (I'm a pieces star sign) on the other, a small dragon at the base of my neck and the metallica ninja star on my lower back (metal tramp stamp ftw LMAO)

I also have a star on my right inner wrist

All mine have meaning and I can't wait to show them off when I'm old...I love my tattoos but I am not a fan of how "fashionable" they are these days.


----------



## Dave70 (9/7/12)

Pollux said:


> Throw in a daily wrapping in cling wrap and I'm on my way.



Used the peroxide here and there. Makes a nice fizz, followed by a not so nice sting.

People have told me they actually rub salt in to raise the scar like (as it was described to me) half a fuzzy caterpillar. 
Is that true, or were they just to poor to afford vinegar?


----------



## Pollux (9/7/12)

Salt and Vaseline is often used, depends on the style of scarring you want. That technique leads to keloid scarring, which is often raised and pigmented, which is good, but also uneven, which in a complex piece like my arm can ruin the entire design.

Rubbing in the peroxide is truly a horrid experience, done that one before. This time I'm going with wetting some paper towel with white vinegar, sitting it over the whole thing and waiting 5-10 minutes, hopefully it lowers the pH enough that quick healing is inhibited.


----------



## sponge (9/7/12)

That scarification takes a lot more balls then I could fathom.

My hat goes off to you, sir



Sponge


----------



## Pollux (9/7/12)

Just gave it the first vinegar bath.........Sat there going "ehhh, this ain't too bad, why didn't I do this last time".

Then I heard the sizzle under the paper towel and the burn kicked in....Glad I had a beer in my left hand to help with that one.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/12)

How long will you have to keep dressing it for?


----------



## Pollux (9/7/12)

Really depends on how it goes healing wise, my current expectation is at least another 2-3 weeks of the vinegar/clingwrap..........In a few more days I'll be adding in scrubbing with a rough loofa in the shower to help clear out all the gunk that accrues in the lines. 

Then once the skin heals over there is another 6-12 months before I know how it will look long term as there will still be scar tissue forming below..


----------



## joshuahardie (12/7/12)

Awesome scar Pollux.

Don't forget to include some photos over the next few weeks / months.


----------



## Ivan Other One (18/9/12)

Turtle done 6 weeks ago..




Hey pollux, how are ya healing?


----------



## ballantynebrew (18/9/12)

Dont have any but found some of these 

http://inkarttattoos.com/tattoo-blog/a-sob...-booze-tattoos/


----------



## Ivan Other One (19/9/12)

ballantynebrew said:


> Dont have any but found some of these
> 
> http://inkarttattoos.com/tattoo-blog/a-sob...-booze-tattoos/



The one on the left almost looks like my avatar. Cool.


----------



## Pollux (5/10/12)

3 months into healing my arm and I'm impressed thus far....

Pic 1

Pic2

Pic 3


----------



## pk.sax (6/10/12)

Nice work there Pollux. Unusual that I like a tatoo, this one is great.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (7/2/13)

Well im 58 and i am totally sleeved both arms, back job also....i was a tattooist for a spell back in the 80,s. Its funny these days. not alot of people look at them anymore as everyone is doing it...mind you i was in Woollies looking for some APA and as i turned round here was an older guy (turns out hes 64) looking for the same...we had a good old yak how these days we get stared at more as weyre supposedly sposed to know better....beats me how seeing the oldies of today were the supposed hippies and world changers......i must say im not into the scarifiation but hey...ppl werent into tattooing when i was getting covered, all the best Ned....


----------



## Wolfman (13/5/13)

My back job from 4 years ago. 
2 hours for the outline



Filling in the gaps part 1 3 hours


Filling in the gaps part 2 4 hours



Being black and so bold had to go back for another 3 hour stint about 2 months after it had healed. 

Want more!


----------

